
YouTube - Introducing DeleteMe - olius
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6Wn_5Ik5t0&feature=player_embedded
======
marckremers
There's no clickable link to the service on that presentation, which kind of
defeats the point of all the effort put in it.

